# 1.5g Emersed Dwarf Sag and C. Wendtii Journal



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Ive been wanting to to an emersed setup for a while now and i finally decided to start it. im using a bare 1.5g acrylic tank (tetra water wonders) and playsand as a substrate. the lighting will be an 18w cfl and sunlight from the window.

heres some pics. right now i still have them submerged and im gonna slowly lower the water level over time to let them adjust to emersed growth.

















Stay tuned for more updates! :tea:


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

lowered water level and perked up the Crypt so its actually emersed now


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Lowered the water level as much as im comfortable with. really just a much as i can without sucking up sand.

I added a small Anubias Nana rhizome and moved the Sag.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

i hope you 1.5g emerged goes better then mine did


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

it seems good so far.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

The Hygro is perking up so hopefully it will flower soon.


----------

